

Campaign Agenda Disappears from Transition Web Site - DanielBMarkham
http://washingtontimes.com/news/2008/nov/11/exclusive-obama-deletes-agenda-from-transition-web/

======
DanielBMarkham
I posted this because I have one technology/sociology question: now that
campaigns are heavily using social media and the web, will previous versions
of policy be used against them?

It used to be politics was mostly verbal -- the guy on the television made
some promises and then later "refined" them. Now that we're moving into more
of a written format, does versioning matter?

I take this a little like FaceBook or MySpace -- what seems the best thing to
do at one moment might not look the same later. But the problem is: once you
post it, it's there forever, blocking future job applications, etc.

So do politicians get the same deal as the rest of us? Could/should these
things enter into the public discourse?

(Here's hoping that I've cut most of the politics out)

